# Nylon Fuel Line



## jocat54 (May 2, 2019)

I have been working on my old Ford 2000 3cyl diesel tractor and will be replacing some of the old nylon fuel delivery (gravity pressure) lines and will need to shape some of them to permanent bends. Any ideas on how to shape them would be appreciated.
I am thinking of making a model line from something easily bendable and attaching the nylon tubing to it and heating it in boiling? water for a few minutes and then quenching in cold water---am I way off base here?

I have new fuel injector lines on order for it--can't stop the old ones from leaking at the cav injector pump (can't get them any tighter). I pulled the pump and rebuilt it (resealed and cleaned to bare case). They aren't that difficult to do--don't understand why they want $600 to $1000 for one. Couldn't find one with the right cav number anyhow.


----------



## markba633csi (May 3, 2019)

Heat gun?


----------



## Asm109 (May 3, 2019)

I visited a company that made machines for bending plastic fuel lines for cars.  It used quartz halogen lights to heat the tube then wrapped the line around an arbor.  There was quite a bit if spring back even with the heat.


----------



## jocat54 (May 4, 2019)

Well putting the nylon in my OLD cheapo tubing bender and slowly heating the tube with a heat gun while closing the benders to where I want it and cooling in a bucket of water seems to be working okay-not perfect but it will work.


----------



## markba633csi (May 4, 2019)

Of course you will perfect your technique just as you finish the last one 
Happens to me all the time when pioneering a new process


----------



## aliva (May 4, 2019)

Why not use soft copper tube, I'm assuming it's  about 1/4" dia. Easy to bend and will last for ever. You can flare the ends or use a compression fitting. You can always add some flex hose to the tubing if needed.


----------



## Diecutter (May 4, 2019)

If you want tight bends without kinking, you might try inserting a braided steel cable the appropriate size into the tube, bend and heat, then cool while it's still bent.


----------



## jocat54 (May 5, 2019)

aliva said:


> Why not use soft copper tube, I'm assuming it's  about 1/4" dia. Easy to bend and will last for ever. You can flare the ends or use a compression fitting. You can always add some flex hose to the tubing if needed.




Mostly because I already have about 25' of the nylon tubing and being the cheap guy that I am wanted to use what I had already


----------

